# Great weapons or flails? Help!



## crimson skull (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi all i have two units of marauders in my 2000 point chaos army and at the mo cannot decide what to arm them with either flails or great weapons?
Each have pro's and con's i know but as each have the same points its difficult to decide .


----------



## newsun (Oct 6, 2008)

on foot I would prlly go for the GW for continued +s for mounted prlly lean towards the flails for the added punch.


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

GW's on foot all they way. NEVER... EEEEEEVVVEEERRRRRRR put flails on foot marauders.


----------



## zabo (Dec 19, 2008)

dude great weapons, unless you are 100% sure ( unlikely) that you will win combat the first turn, and ake them break from combat as well.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

The answer is GW especially if you can afford to give the unit mark of nurgle/Khorn. I mean a 6 point model with 2A st5 and ws4 is kick ass.


----------



## crimson skull (Aug 3, 2008)

Cheers guys i was heading the great weapons route just wanted to make sure. I have two units of marauder horsemen and i have given them flails and usually the mark of khorne they are pretty awsome apart from when i fight dwarves. ( little hairy children)


----------

